# NOS coilovers



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

Can I get your knowledge on these coilovers if they are a good buy and if they are worth getting for my 92 nissan sentra se.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

*Shorten strut type*

is it or is it not a shorten strut type whatever that means


----------

